# 50,000 gallon home aquarium!!!



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I know many of you have seen this.. but for those that have not..

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8952

This guy puts a 50,000 gallon aquarium on the side of his freaking house.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

That's crazy. Don't think I would have went with the same theme as he did though, just not my personal taste. Would be quite an amazing place to visit though.

That is one guy who has an idea and follows through with it.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

:retard:


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

NOW that is a tank!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Mauuahahahaaaa, that is exactly what i want in my house. I have been saying this for years to my family.

Its nice to see that someone out there has actually realized my dream  It gives me hope


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

It was crazy enough to see that tank but it was over the top to find out he was paralyzed from the chest down.......... He obviously had a bunch of good friends and family to help him realize that dream. Crazy...


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

Outstanding! He's actually had fewer problems with a home built 50,000 gallon tank, than I've had with my 75 gallon!

I wonder how big a C. Wendtii would get in there? I'd mail him mine just to find out!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

dstephens said:


> It was crazy enough to see that tank but it was over the top to find out he was paralyzed from the chest down.......... He obviously had a bunch of good friends and family to help him realize that dream. Crazy...


Whoa, I didn't realize that. That is even more special and amazing. Not that paralyzed people can't do what they want, it's the friends and family helping that is great.

They should all be very proud.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Zapins said:


> Mauuahahahaaaa, that is exactly what i want in my house. I have been saying this for years to my family.
> 
> Its nice to see that someone out there has actually realized my dream  It gives me hope


you to, wow.

I once sketched out plans for an octagon shaped house with the aquarium in the center with all the sections of the house viewing the central aquarium. but now I'm building a log house instead. ah trade off's


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Imagine: he does weekly water changes... of 10,000 gallons!!  

And I hear complaints from people over changing 25g a week!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've never seen this, thanks Banderbe for sharing.

I wonder if he charges his guests for entry! It's must be like walking through one of those Sea World Exhibits. He just needs a moving sidewalk..

-John N.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Any aquarium that requires a boat for changing light bulbs is ok in my book. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

Never seen that thanks for that, as someone said before nice to give you hope for your dreams always wanted a tank I could scuba in.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

If I ever had that dream, I can hear my wife saying quickly and succintly, NO!! There wouldn't be much of a discussion. After all, the kids have to go to college right?!

I bet this guy sure can entertain the neighborhood though!!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

nailalc said:


> After all, the kids have to go to college right?!


They are adults, let them pay for it on their own!

Kids in college for 6 years vs 50,000g tank. Yikes, tough call!

Just kidding


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Burks said:


> They are adults, let them pay for it on their own!


Both of mine are under five years old. My wife and I have a lot of discussions/arguements/scoldings (not so many arguements/scoldings, just being scarcastic) on how we'll spend our money and I can't amagine how much a 50,000 would cost with the initial cost, upkeep and everthing else. It might be cheaper to send two kids to college?!


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

Not only does he have the 50,000 gal aquarium if look throught the site he also has a 15,000 gal aquarium not to mention his many many smaller tanks.
To see his 15,000 gal go to the article section. He has 3 articles: one about the 50,000 gal, one about building the 15,000 gal, and one about the fish he has in the 15,000 gal.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Can someone post the link to his website? I can't seem to find more pics of his tanks, I just keep being brought to a site with lots of wheelchair pics.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> Can someone post the link to his website?


I do not know about his website but the article about the 15,000 gallon tank can be selected by going up one level to more MFK Articles.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=67


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thats just nuts. 

But hey I understand it all too well...

I hope to have a 5k tank when I buy my house and scape it... Ughh...


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

very cool project to pull off. Although the process and construction of such a tank is mind blowing, to be honest i am not impressed with his scapes. Never understood why all the big tank (200G+) people just like to keep a mostly unscaped tank with a couple big fish. 

Personally when i get my 250G+ (in the year 2200 lol), will carpet the entire floor with moss or gloss and put tons plants in there with schools of hundreds of rasboras or barbs etc. Wouldnt it look much nicer than have a few big fish?


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

He didn't use plants in the tank because of his paralysis.


> I was restricted in it being a beautiful landscaped tank because of my injuries I am physically very limited and could not do much in its construction since I am paralyzed from the upper chest down.


 Also with his fish selection most plants would be a little salad just before the main course.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Maybe he should train some of those fish to pull him around the tank and buy himself a scuber diving kit... I know that is what I would do...


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I dunno...it's amazing and all, but it seems like it's caused a lot more trouble than it was worth! Leaking, rusting, ruined floors, fire, etc. I guess worth is in the eye of the gigantic-tank-builder though, heh.


----------

